# Mosquito Steelhead!



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and the crew are heading to mosquito tuesday for some early season steelhead fishin! I think the spillway will be a good starting point, since these fish like to migrate from lake to rivers and streams. I have never fished this lake for steelhead so anybody who has get me some info! I will post our results and good luck to all mosquito steelheaders! :B


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Are you sure there are any steelhead in Mosquito?


----------



## northbeachdiet (Aug 26, 2005)

Stumpy,
The steelies should be schooling up by late September. Try throwing a hotn' tot off the breakwall. I had one hit the hell out of my 3/8 oz. yellow buzz bait yesteday. Probably a 12 lber or >


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Got quite a few last year on squito but never on buzzbaits. I will try that tuesday for sure.


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you talking this mosquito? If so, your not going to get steelhead.

flash-----------------------out


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! Steelies in 'skeeter??? Show me the fish and I'll believe it! Until then, I'll be ROFL!!!


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

You might want to throw the rest of those mushrooms out.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I was headed out to Mosquito next weekend to do some trolling for Tarpon and Red Snappers, Hoping to pick up a few gators on the planner boards near shore. I'll let you know if I hook-up any Steelheads while I'm there.  Can't wait for October at Mosquito (Tuna Season) 
Fishhhhhh Onnnnnn


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Lost many a planners to the squito gators! They like 1/8th oz. jigs tipped with any live farm animal and trolled at speeds of about 100 knots.


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

This is the kind of crap that will ruin this site.


----------



## roguewarrior (May 24, 2005)

There absolutely are steelhead in Mosquito. I caught a six foot Hammerhead last year, and when I checked its stomach, there were three huge steelhead inside!

They like to hit crappie rigs with buzzbaits and jitterbugs attached! Jig em' slow out of the rocks.

RW


----------



## northbeachdiet (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree with roguewarrior... For instance, I was out on my sailboat boat last year, which is an exact replica of the "Santa Maria"... I was sailing with my crew on the northend, picking up my pods full of Mosquitan Crab... One of the pods contained what appeared to be a 10 lb steelhead... I took pictures but the film was confiscated by the game warden.... obviously a coverup of some kind.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys are just plain silly. LOL. Laughter is good for the soul. 

Maybe we should move this one to the "comedy" section!


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

Good idea BIGDADDY


----------



## Frozentoze (Sep 24, 2004)

I wondered why they weren't in all my favorite holes last year. Here I was thinking I had lost my touch, when really all the fish had swum up the spillway into Mosquito. I knew watching this site would pay off.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

...but I heard they were lowering the lake 9.7'


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

This makes work today much better,any time i get stressed i now have some thing to raise my spirits.Trolling got to love it! :T  Oh by the way i too am bitin at the bit to hook into some steelies,bring on the rain and cold!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I found the runs at Ladue are way better.
That's why the walleye fishing is so bad there now.
The steelhead chased all the walleyes downstream to the Cuyahoga,
then back upstream to Aquilla!!


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

'Squito use to have good steelhead pops but they were out competed by the blue marlin. These, I must admit, are somewhat scrappy.


----------



## northbeachdiet (Aug 26, 2005)

You have to be ready our for those damn Blue Marlin on Mosquito. I tell you what... A couple of days ago I was trolling with the planner boards and picked up a couple monsters. They put up one hell of a fight. Damn near ripped the 3' Snoopy pole completely out of my hands. When fishing for these monsters, it's important keep your eyes peeled for pods of menhaden, flying fish and bonito, along with school-sized blackfin and yellowfin tuna. It takes a trained eye to spot these fish patterns at Mosquito. "Stumpy" or "Old Graybeard" are registered instructors... if anyone is interested....


----------



## roguewarrior (May 24, 2005)

I have found that they also like to school under floating debris in the water, like junk dumped in the shipping lanes by passing cruise ships. I caught 5 lunker steelies last week under a floating palm tree that was uprooted by a storm.

Also try by the submerged wreck of the USS Indianapolis, just a mile off the causeway.

Good luck!


----------



## northbeachdiet (Aug 26, 2005)

I always wanted to explore that shipwreck. I'll have to get my scuba equipment ready. Hopefully, it's not more than a kilometer below sea-level, else I'll have to attempt to buy back my deepsea underwater robot "Frank"... Unfortunately, I traded away Frank for a case of Pabst Blue Ribbon, a blonde wig, and a dozen chartreuse mister twisters.


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

hahahahaha


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

As i was fishing for flatheads last night (ya know, the ones as big as pick-up trucks) in the north end, i saw what i thought was bigfoot, but it actually turned out to be GODZILLA!!! he was runnin a trotline up there.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ive seen godzilla on the ice up there a few years back.  i wish i had taken a pic or something.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> Ive seen godzilla on the ice up there a few years back.  i wish i had taken a pic or something.


I SAW HIM TO


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

That wasn't Godzilla! It was my Sister in Law Mary. She goes ice fishing for Peacock Bass every winter on Mosquito.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Monday ,I got some nice catches of arctic char in the cuyahoga,with a few small grayling in the mix.My secret is using stinkbait on the bottom on a 2 oz egg sinker . 
It was a great day.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I Am Really Enjoying This Post- Gets Funnier Everytime I Check It.
Linda


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I can tell people are getting an itch for steelhead...two good steelhead posts on the same forum.


----------



## roguewarrior (May 24, 2005)

I caught a big steelhead last week too. I think the secret bait is mushrooms. I was fishing for carp off the breakwall when I noticed all these cool purple mushrooms growing out of the rocks. I was eating a bunch of them. Even my dog was munching on them. I decided to put one on my hook. About an hour later I caught a 29 Lb steelhead. It had three eyes and a beard.If you don't believe me, ask The Care Bears. They visited me and took the fish of the hook for me. P.S: If anyone sees a black lab running around, please grab him for me. He is wearing a tie-died color collar and answers to the name Wavy Gravy. He has a saddle and cowboy hat on too last time I saw him.

Rogue Warrior


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

hahahaha, that one had me crackin up


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

You fellas think you know about Mosquito steelhead. Humph. There is, as every angler/spelunker in NE Ohio knows, an ancient cave that conjoins Mosquito lake with The Chagrin. Some people think that's an impossibly long cave, but then, they probably haven't seen the one that links my grandmother's garden birdbath to the Baltic Sea. It's a real pain. Every summer I have to harpoon the Narwhals before they impale her 300 lb. tomatoes.


----------



## Grum-man (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh my! I am laughing my butt off... That is great! The norwahls and care bear reference had me rolling!


----------



## Luke Flywalker (May 8, 2005)

I hear that Mosquito, like the Rocky, is being converted into a "fly fish only" lake. What kind of pattern would Narwal take? 

PS. I sense a bit of TSS syndrome going on here. MUHAHAHAHAHAAAA! 

LF


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

This post brought back a memory that had us confused for weeks. Not that being confused for weeks isn't the norm for me.

Me and a bud were launching the boat at Mosquito about 10 or 12 years ago in December. As we were launching we noticed a very large and very dead fish bobbing up and down against the ramp. Upon closer inspection we found it was a decent sized salmon. Now of course we realized it was put there by someone but the how's and the why's still have us puzzled to this day. So I say break out the Little Cleo's and give em hell!


----------



## Luke Flywalker (May 8, 2005)

This fat bastard came out of the Mother Rocky, near the mouth, big fat Coho, caught last year. Yeah, I was just as weirded out. It was freed immediately, I was blown.

More weird new, yesterday, went fishing for Smallies with a good friend and Steelhead are in the freakin' mouth! Not many, but they are there. I saw a huge Chromer jump straight up out of the water, right in front of my face, caught NADA though! Going to try again today with a local guy who has been hitting them this early for years. 

LF


----------



## northbeachdiet (Aug 26, 2005)

Last night around 8pm, satellite images from the pentagon displayed sheephead and steelhead, both members of the "head" fish family, schooling up around the spillway. Moments later, local law enforcement reported Welsley Snipes using a stun-gun to uproot an '8 sturgeon that was bedded down in a brush pile off route 5 in Mecca. 

Keep your eyes open for any rabbied mud-puppies.... fisherman have been routinely reporting i-witness accounts of arm contests between one legged geese and thousands of wax-worms.... Yes folks... it appears that there are unexplained forces at work around Mosquito... Please keep us "informed" of any strange happenings....


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

what is going on here, im confused! i im gonna try for some Zander then...i am bored catchin 9 to 10lb walleye from erie... i hear the zander in mosquito are on average 20+lbs..thats what a polish olde timer told me .. after he finished a bottle of vodka..he says he uses the empy absolute bottle as a bobber for then zander..slip bottle method, i mean bobber..


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i wish you guys would quit calling me godzilla!!!!!!!


----------



## northbeachdiet (Aug 26, 2005)

The latest Mosquito Lake scientific report from the Steel Head Institute of Technology, also known as "****", revealed that 95% of all tested Steelhead were female, 3% male, and 2% unknown.
Now guys... relax... don't get too excited. The Pres. Franklin Roosevelt administration stopped issuing fish sexing licenses in the 1920s. My advise.... don't get caught.


----------



## northbeachdiet (Aug 26, 2005)

Did anyone see the new episode of Lost? I'm not sure but I think it was filmed on that small island on Mosquito. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## northbeachdiet (Aug 26, 2005)

Hurrican Rita should have pushed the snipe northward. Me and Stumpy scouted a perfect location for this fall's snipe season. We built a "kick-ass" stand equiped with a poo-poo area and cigar bar.


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

You're SICK! lol


----------



## Rocky River Basser (Sep 18, 2005)

The only effective method i can find to catch these monsters is to tie off a 300 lb. braided line to a warn truck winch, which in turn i mount to my seabee (a retired coast guard plane) and troll either 4 ounce black and yellow buzzbaits at about 70 to 80 mph, or to take pigs hooves, the jarred kind work best, and put them in an 8/0 gamasatku with a stinger treble hook. When these monsters hit, i go up to about 300 feet, then turn on the winch, and boom, fish on

good luck
Ed


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Rocky River Basser said:


> The only effective method i can find to catch these monsters is to tie off a 300 lb. braided line to a warn truck winch, which in turn i mount to my seabee (a retired coast guard plane) and troll either 4 ounce black and yellow buzzbaits at about 70 to 80 mph, or to take pigs hooves, the jarred kind work best, and put them in an 8/0 gamasatku with a stinger treble hook. When these monsters hit, i go up to about 300 feet, then turn on the winch, and boom, fish on
> 
> good luck
> Ed


Confirmed. We have satellite images. 
The question is, how do you CPR?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm new here, but have laughed more in the last 15 minutes than in the last 3 days. Being an avid steelhead and walleye fisherman, this thread kept me quite amused. Hope to see much more in the days ahead. Thanks....

"Fish Control My Brain"  Snake


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Northbeachdiet is quite the guide for your Mosquitan crab fishing. I was recently out with him on the Santa Maria with Trent Dilfer and after filling all of our pods with plump gobies on the northend we headed to the causeway and met up with Bigdaddy and Linda for a gobyfry and a friendly game of touch football with the pittsburgh squeelers. Oldgraybeard was the referee and so what if he cant see quite as well as he used to, those squeelers always got an excuse if they dont win. After dumping the wheels off the bus in a secret location off the graveyard that we marked with our gps for future Brownie feeding frenzies we decided to head to a Browns game where Mr Dilfer threw for 300 yards and three touchdowns. The fishing must suck in pittsburgh!


----------



## northbeachdiet (Aug 26, 2005)

We've been trolling 8-32 oz. erie-dearies on Mosquito. Me and Stumpie picked up a dozen goby last night out on Mosquito using this method. The biggest was a 5 lber. When cleaning the hog, we found a bag of tostitos and a trivial pursuit gameboard. The tostitos went great with the gallon of moonshine we found in the dumpster next to the boatramp.


----------



## northbeachdiet (Aug 26, 2005)

Biggest Goby contest - official results - October 9-10, 2005 - Mosquito Creek Park

1st prize - Stumpie - 37 lber caught on a rusty trebble hook with a used chapstick attached.
2nd prize - Capt.Musky - 29 lber caught on a mealworm dipped in a can of dr rocket
3rd prize - old greybeard - 15 lber caught on a jitterbug based in pork fat


----------

